
Ask HN: What have you built with Rails lately? - mijustin
I know RoR isn&#x27;t as fashionable as it used to be.<p>But I also know that there are tons of Rails devs out there still making cool stuff.<p>What have you built lately?
======
kylefox
I’m building Rewardful, a way to setup affiliate programs with Stripe.

[https://www.getrewardful.com/](https://www.getrewardful.com/)

I debated what stack to use. I thought maybe I should use this as an
opportunity to go deep into Node + React or Vue, or maybe Laravel.

Ultimately I decided to stick to what I know best — my end goal is to build a
business, not experiment.

In the end this turned out to be a good decision because WOW are there a lot
of moving parts to doing affiliate software correctly & robustly. It would’ve
probably doubled development time if I had simultaneously been mastering a new
stack.

The app is built in boring old Rails & Bootstrap. But not a single customer
has mentioned the tech - they only care that Rewardful solves their problem.
This experience has been a good reminder about what matters!

------
meesles
I'm busy building [http://diyrss.info](http://diyrss.info).

I'm hoping to fill a personal need for a tool to help me keep up to date with
blogs and other sites I follow. I hate notification spam, so I'm trying to
centralize it on one app.

Also been learning some varied deploy practices. Explored my way through
Docker and Gitlab integrations, checked out Google Cloud. After all of that I
still preferred running a bare linux server while I'm pretty much the only one
using it.

------
alvesjtiago
I've been using Rails for quite some time and recently built a couple of
different projects using it (still my favorite framework):

\- Communities List
([http://www.communitieslist.com/](http://www.communitieslist.com/)) &
Closeknit ([http://www.closeknit.co/](http://www.closeknit.co/)) for finding
and building communities;

\- 24agenda ([https://www.24agenda.com/en](https://www.24agenda.com/en)) an
appointment management solution currently deployed in Portugal;

\- SciShare ([http://www.sci-share.com/](http://www.sci-share.com/)) a
scientific reference management platform;

\- Octotrack ([https://www.octotrack.com/](https://www.octotrack.com/)) a
dependency and security manager for rails projects;

------
phawk
I’ve been building [https://payhere.co/](https://payhere.co/) a payments
platform to help entrepreneurs and small businesses sell more products and
memberships online.

My agency alternatelabs.co uses Rails for nearly all our projects as we think
it’s still the most productive framework for building most businesses in 2018.

------
doutatsu
I've built a scheduling website for a community I run that watches anime in
VR. Use Rails 5.1 with Vue and Webpacker. It's finally not hard to have modern
front-end stack while retaining the power of RoR on the backend.
[http://vranimesociety.com/](http://vranimesociety.com/)

------
pawurb
Still work in progress... makes some nice pocket money though
[https://pawelurbanek.com/profitable-slack-bot-
rails](https://pawelurbanek.com/profitable-slack-bot-rails)

------
jkostolansky
I've built LocaleData - a simple translation management platform for Ruby on
Rails apps: [https://www.localedata.com/](https://www.localedata.com/)

------
mijustin
My friend and I are building Transistor.fm, running Rails 5.2 in production.
Here's an example of the app:

[https://saas.transistor.fm](https://saas.transistor.fm)

